# Spouse Visa - Self Employed Sponsor



## EasyD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I applied for a Spouse Visa back in August and late last week I got an email/letter from the ECO asking for the documents listed below.

I think I have the rest covered, but does anyone know if there is an official document/form from the HMRC for "(a) Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year."

The only place I can see that is when I log into my partner's HMRC Self Assesment portal, but it only lists the owed amounts on a page, not an official-looking document I can print out. Will the ECO accept a screenshot of this page listing the amounts. 

I was asked to submit all the documents by Oct 23rd and it's a mad dash to get everything sorted. The accountant who did the 2012/13 tax return stopped trading and other accountants say they need weeks to do the "certificate of confirmation".


(a) Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year. 
(b) The latest: 
(i) annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC (a copy or print-out);
(ii) Statement of Account (SA300 or SA302); and,
(iii) the same for the previous financial year if the latest return does not show the necessary level of gross income, but the average of the last 2 financial years does. 
(c) Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed if available. 
(d) Each partner's Unique Tax Reference Number (UTR) and/or the UTR of the partnership or business. 
(e) Where the person holds or held a separate business bank account(s), bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return(s). 
(f) personal bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return(s) showing that the income from self-employment has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly. 
(g) Evidence of ongoing self-employment through evidence of payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions. 
(h) One of the following documents must also be submitted: 
(i) (aa) If the business is required to produce annual audited accounts, the latest such accounts; or
(bb) If the business is not required to produce annual audited accounts, the latest unaudited accounts and an accountant's certificate of confirmation, from an accountant who is a member of a UK Recognised Supervisory Body (as defined in the Companies Act 2006);


Thanks in advance,
EasyD


----------



## ElieBen (Apr 20, 2014)

Did that work and did anyone ever answer your question ?
We are in the same boat and literally have less than 5 days to get this sent over to them via e-mail.
Please help !


----------



## EasyD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi ElieBen,

yes, we managed to find the documents they were asking for and sent them over. If you have an accountant he/she should be able to help you. Most of them you should have already. The (SA300 or SA302) you can get wither from your accountant or by calling the HMRC and asking for them.

Regards
EadyD



ElieBen said:


> Did that work and did anyone ever answer your question ?
> We are in the same boat and literally have less than 5 days to get this sent over to them via e-mail.
> Please help !


----------

